# Pending New Lake Conroe Blue Caught - 1/29/11



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Well I wished that I could say that my buddy John3:16 caught this new lake record but at least he got to see this beautiful blue and certify to it's record weight of 63.4 pounds today . The fish was caught early Saturday morning by David Mise in Alvin Brown's pontoon . The length was 45" and the girth was 33" . John can post more details than what I know . The old record was in 1983 and was 55 pounds . I like that David beat the record by over 8 pounds ! 

If you do a YouTube search " lake Conroe record blue cat " , I see that Alvin already has a video of the fish uploaded . Congrats ! You guys set the bar a little higher .


----------



## darladtx (Jan 14, 2011)

wow, congrats

darla


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow what a fish!


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

Is Al a fishing guide? Also congrats on a beautiful cat!!! Was the fish donated to TPWD?


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Capt.James said:


> Is Al a fishing guide? Also congrats on a beautiful cat!!! Was the fish donated to TPWD?


No I'm not a fishing guide, just like to fish. It was a beautiful fish. I am sorry that the decision was made to harvest her but it was not my choice to make.
See Ya on the Water!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a great catch! A honking blue cat congratulations Al
I noticed that it was a short fish for it's weight, and of course really fat.

http://mdc.mo.gov/fishing/fish-catch/game-fish/catfish/length/weight-chart

Here is a site that I have used, but at this time of year, and I think Conroe and Livingston the ratio is not even close some times.
Like this fish should have only weighed 42 pounds or so by this chart, of course those are Missouri cat fish.

Weighing those big cats is a tricky, most lip grippers only go to 32 pounds, and the other scales have to dig under their jaws pretty hard.
I have been thinking about some kind of rig that would use a tarp to lift them.

That's a great fish to catch on a rod and reel Al!


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Al thanks for the info.


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice catch Al great job, probably see you on the water sometimes.


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

archersfin said:


> I am sorry that the decision was made to harvest her but it was not my choice to make.


That is a shame, but the man caught it and can do as he likes.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's a fine fish indeed. While out fishing have you ever wished all the fish would just drift out of the water for a minute so you could see what was there? I bet there would be some surprises.


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

johnmyjohn said:


> That's a fine fish indeed. While out fishing have you ever wished all the fish would just drift out of the water for a minute so you could see what was there? I bet there would be some surprises.


Believe me there are bigger fish in the Lake. I have seen a 74lb last year. Mine is still swimming around waiting for me to drop a bait in her mouth. I just have to spend the time on the water and put in my dues. Never have caught a cat sitting at a computer yet. ... :wink:


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

*Pic of Blue Cat*

Here is a pic of the fish that I took of David and his fish.
Enjoy


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Was it was R&R?


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes R&R


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I saw the pics that John took of it at his house. The fish is laying on the ground in front of a tape measure so the angle is of the blue's body . The depth of this blues chest , girth and thickness down to it's tail is incredible and I haven't seen very many blues this filled out . It has a really cool curved angle from it's skull and going over the back . It was an awesome trophy to be called the lake record .

Keep in mind that if y'all are catching these big fish from deep water and then releasing them, then you may need to "burb" them with a PVC pipe because their belly is full of air . This small pipe stuck down their throught and into the stomach releases the air and some water and it allows the catfish to go back down easily . If you release the blue full of air , it may not be able to go back down because it is like having a float in it so it could die !! If anyone needs to know how to do this , please feel free to contact me ! I done this burning with my finger down their throught before when I didn't have the pipe .


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

That is a fine fish fer sure..........there are a few more out there bigger than that. Go get 'em!!


----------

